# Snow Leopard won't install



## mark1955 (May 22, 2010)

Couple of questions.

Have tried to load and install Snow Leopard only to have the DVD eject.
Optical drive reads all cds and most dvds, though it rejects some of them.
Can burn both cds and dvds.

Starting to think it is a bum optical drive.

Was told to download a combo update from Apple - have yet to do it, because when I check software updates it say this Mac is current.
Should I do this?

Failing that can an OS be installed from an external dvd drive?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DeltaMac (May 22, 2010)

There's no harm in downloading and installing a combined OS X updater. The update makes sure that you all current parts of that update, and that those parts are in the correct locations. Installing the combined updater is often a good troubleshooting tool, when you have minor glitches that show up in your system, especially after another software install, or some other update to your Mac's system. it's possible that combined updater can help with your optical drive - although if it often ejects other disks, you might have more luck by trying a CD/DVD drive cleaning disk.
If most disks are OK, and the Snow Leopard disk won't stay in the drive, then you should try a replacement Snow Leopard disk.
Yes, you can install Snow Leopard from an external dvd drive - assuming the Snow Leopard disk is good...

Which Mac do you have? About how old is your Mac?


----------



## mark1955 (May 22, 2010)

Have a MacBook Pro.
OS X Tiger

I'll try the combo update.
This is the second brand new Snow Leopard I'm trying.
Tried the iWorks that came in the box set - that loaded but wouldn't let me install it. At least it did just eject.
Also have tried cleaning the drive.

It is strange that the drive can read cds and most dvds and burn dvds yet won't load the new OS.

Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------



## mark1955 (May 22, 2010)

OK, downloaded the combo update.
Must be doing something wrong - double click it and nothing, that won't install either.
Please walk me through the install process for the update.

Wish I had the original start up discs, I'd erase the whole drive and then try to install the new OS -is that possible without the start up disc?


----------



## mark1955 (May 23, 2010)

tried everything but cannot get the update to install.
double clicked the dmg, then double clicked the .pkg, nothing happens.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 24, 2010)

If you double-click that .pkg file, it should open, and show you the installation process, where you would enter your password to authorize the installation to begin.
Are you saying that it doesn't open, or that it opens , but won't continue when you click 'continue' or 'install'?
Or, do you mean the installation won't complete? Can you give more info about what happens, like error messages (or a message without an obvious error)?
Just so you know- double-clicking the .pkg should cause your Installer app to launch.

Here's an alternate method to launch your installer: right-click (or Control-click) on that .pkg file, and choose Installer from the 'open with' menu.


----------



## sgould (May 25, 2010)

Combo Update is an updater.  It won't work unless you have installed something to update.  If you have Tiger installed, the only updater that will work is one for Tiger which should be 10.4.11.  A Leopard or Snow Leopard updater will only work if you have installed 10.5 or 10.6 on your computer already.

How full is your hard disc?  I always get nervous when people mention problems with CDs and DVDs.  If you are a regular user and copier you could have a huge music library which takes up a lot of space.  If your disc is more than 85% full you may find problems.


----------



## mark1955 (May 25, 2010)

Far as the combo update, it is the one for the current OS on my MacBook.
I have tried everything to get it to install - no go
I double click the .pkg, the install fails to launch.
Still no luck getting the new OS DVD to load, no less install.
Was told I could use another Mac as a external drive to do so.

Okay here goes.
Drive failed on my MacBook Pro.
Want to load and install new OS.
I put the OS DVD in my son's iMac > shut it down > restart in Target Mode
Have the iMac and MacBook Pro connected by Firewire.
Start MacBook while holding down the option key > MacBook shows a pic of a HD and an arrow > click the arrow > MacBook starts up as usual but shows the connected iMac as an external drive
My problem is I need to access the DVD drive on the iMac in order to install the new OS.
So, what am I doing wrong? 

As to how full my HD is - at least 75 to 80% full - does that have any bearing on the current issues? Guess I could move a bunch of stuff to an external drive if so.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DeltaMac (May 25, 2010)

Try the firewire target install in reverse order.
Boot your MacBook Pro to Target mode. 
Boot to the installer on your iMac. 
Change the destination for the install to your MacBook Pro.

If your hard drive was too full, then the installer would tell you that you don't have enough space. What size is your hard drive, and how much free space do you have?


----------



## mark1955 (May 25, 2010)

80g HD with 25g free.
So do I connect by firewire > start MBP in Target Mode > load the OS DVD in the iMac?
And then how do I install the OS?
Sorry but I need step by step instructions.
Thanks for the help,
Mark


----------



## DeltaMac (May 26, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> Boot your MacBook Pro to Target mode.
> Boot to the installer on your iMac.
> Change the destination for the install to your MacBook Pro.
> ?



Adding to this:
Connect your MacBook Pro to your iMac with FireWire.
Boot your MacBook Pro to Target mode. 
Boot to the OS X installer on your iMac. 
On the screen where you verify the destination for the OS X install, choose "another destination", and choose your MacBook Pro for that destination.
After that, the OS X install is exactly the same, so simply click continue (or Install)
When the install is complete, your MacBook Pro will restart.
Try it, you'll find that it should work ...


----------



## mark1955 (May 26, 2010)

Just need a little more help.
You say "Boot to the OS X installer on your iMac. " - how do I do that?
Thanks DeltaMac for all your help.


----------



## mark1955 (May 26, 2010)

Just need a little more help.
You say "Boot to the OS X installer on your iMac. " - how do I do that?
Thanks DeltaMac for all your help.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 26, 2010)

Boot to the OS X installer:
Insert the OS X installer DVD (in your iMac)
Restart your iMac, while holding the C key (no other keys, just the letter C). You can release the C key when you see the rotating gear under the grey Apple. The boot from a CD is reletively slow, so you may not see the rotating gear for a couple of minutes - be patient!
That should force your iMac to boot to that installer DVD, then just click through the screens, until you get to the screen that asks you to "select the disk where you want to install Mac OS X", and choose the hard drive on your MacBook Pro. Sometimes you will only see a button to "choose another disk", as that seems to vary.

This is all assuming that your iMac is an intel iMac, and not one of the older iMacs with a G5, G4, or older. None of this will work then, because you can't boot to Snow Leopard, or run the Snow Leopard install unless you have an intel Mac.


----------



## Giaguara (May 26, 2010)

mark1955 said:


> *Have a MacBook Pro.
> OS X Tiger*
> 
> I'll try the combo update.
> ...



Combo update will _not_ work in this case.

10.4.x updates and combo updates will work _only_ when you have 10.4.x-n already installed (where x-n is smaller than the x).
10.5.x updates and combo updates will work _only_ when you have 10.5.x-n already installed (where x-n is smaller than the x).
10.6.x updates and combo updates will work _only_ when you have 10.6.x-n already installed (where x-n is smaller than the x).

Sort of the same as Microsoft doesn't offer a software update to get you from XP to 7...

What you need is a full *retail* disc of Snow Leopard aka 10.6 to install from.

The OS X installer that is shipped with a Mac, in this case your son's iMac, will only work with that specific type of Mac. In this case only _that model of iMac_, shipped sometimes only within weeks of manufacturing date. 

So in order to install 10.6 on your _MacBook Pro_, you will need the retail version of the OS. The good news is that it's only $ 29, whereas the previous retail OS versions were much more.


----------



## mark1955 (May 26, 2010)

Guess I'm out of luck.
iMac is not intel type.
Next step I'm going to try and install from an external DVD drive.
DeltaMac thanks so much for all the help.
Mark


----------

